# Fishing Tournament Sept 7 in Port Lavaca, TX



## [email protected] (May 23, 2019)

The First Annual Emmett and Elsie Cole Memorial Fishing Tournament will be held on Sept 7th in Port Lavaca (Olivia), TX. The tournament will be held at Bayside Community Church at 25080 State Hwy 172, Port Lavaca, TX. Entry is only $40.00 for adults and $10 for children with all proceeds going to the church building fund. Don't forget to register for the "Red Fish Spot Pot". Entry includes a BBQ dinner and tournament fishing shirt. Rules and Registration are attached. Please join us for what will be the first of many great tournaments!


----------



## samcurren (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm so excited about this


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2019)

*Fishing Tournament*

Thanks Sam, we hope to see you there!


----------

